# Richard Wright (Pink Floyd) has passed on



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

I just noticed this on a Finnish forum. here is a link to the news. Rest in peace...


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow...sad day in music................


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Very sad. I really enjoyed watching him on the last Gilmour DVD!







I wonder why what type of cancer is a secret ? One source said a short battle with cancer .


----------

